# Cleanup fish for my tank?



## 8KDR22 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi i am planning on stocking my 38 gallon with 1male and 5female saulosi but i dont know if i need a fish to sort of dig through the sand and clean it. Any ideas on what fish would be compatible for this tank and do the job would be great thanks. Im trying to stay away from plecos but if its necessary i will get one.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

I wouldn't get anything. In my opinion "cleanup" fish produce lots of waste. They really don't "cleanup" anything.
I just use the siphon to clean the substrate during my weekly water changes.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

aicardi said:


> In my opinion "cleanup" fish produce lots of waste.


It doesn't come out of "thin air". It originates from the food we put in the tank. If the fish is eating algae and uneaten food particles, then it is already in the system. Fish waste may be unsightly, but it can be directed towards a filter intake. Then it can be removed out of the system by regularly cleaning the filter and siphoning the bottom of the tank with regular water changes. The bottom feeder, can be an integral part of removing nutrients from the system.


aicardi said:


> They really don't "cleanup" anything.


Cichlids can be messy eaters. Many large cichlids will NOT eat small food particles. Many bottom feeders, including plecos, will eat these particles. Definitely better for the health of the tank that these particles are eaten rather then rot away.
Algae removes nutrients from the water. But if it's growth is left unchecked, the lower, older levels will rot away releasing the nutrients back into the water column resulting in inferior water quality. Think of a pleco like a lawn mower  ......if you don't mow your lawn it definitely can grow out of control.
I think of an aquarium as a 'mini-ecosystem'. More complex then we really understand. Especially with out aquatic plants, algae can be a very important part of the 'mini-ecostyem'. But it needs to be controlled and kept in check. I don't have any real hard evidence of the usefulness and benefits of algae....but it is my belief.

I think a BN pleco or 2 would be fine in a 38 gal. IMO a CAE would be another option as well.


----------



## 8KDR22 (Sep 5, 2012)

How about like a loach or something to aerate and move the sand around so the filter can pick more of the junk up


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

How about Malaysian Trumpet Snails?


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

mambee said:


> How about Malaysian Trumpet Snails?


These guys are the equivalent of cockroaches. Once in your tank they will breed and spread and get everywhere, getting into the filters and clogging them. I wouldn't recommend them to anyone.


----------



## 8KDR22 (Sep 5, 2012)

How about loaches will they be ok with cichlids or should i just keep te tank specifically cichlids?


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

http://www.loaches.com/articles/why-loaches-should-not-be-kept-with-malawi-cichlids

Don't over feed and clean tank weekly. You will be fine.


----------



## 8KDR22 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok thanks


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

aicardi said:


> http://www.loaches.com/articles/why-loaches-should-not-be-kept-with-malawi-cichlids


Not really getting into the for/against keeping loaches with rift lake cichlid argument----never done so myself and no first hand experience on their compatibility. Though there are enough aquarists claiming various loaches as compatible in some African tanks. 
But I think it is a poor article with some glaring errors. They claim a dH18 for lake Malawi. This site, as well as most others, list a dH 4-6 for lake Malawi. Here is another link showing a total hardness CaCo3 of 6o-85 ppm (which would equate to dH 4-6)http://malawicichlids.com/mw01011.htm

Just looking at clown loaches, fish base lists a dH 5-12 and a pH 5-8. Obviously comes from a range of different water chemistry. I think the article is severely overstating it's specific water chemistry requirements.
Even stating an average pH 8.3 for lake Malawi is a little deceiving. Most sources list pH 7.4-8.6, a few list pH 7.2-8.6. Here's some actual measurements taken from some popular points for many of the lake Malawi cichlids in the trade. pH values of 7.7-8.0http://www.mchportal.com/aquatic-li...ology-biotopes-mainmenu-151/45.html?task=view


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

BC in SK said:


> aicardi said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.loaches.com/articles/why-loaches-should-not-be-kept-with-malawi-cichlids
> ...


The diet alone would good be a good reason not to mix. For me anyway...
I agree that the water conditions are not nearly as critical. Maybe wild caught specimens would suffer but I don't think aquarium raised ones would be bothered.


----------

